# Any Hawker Hurricane fans out there?



## SloDown (Feb 18, 2009)

More photos from the Willow Run airshow.....


----------



## dreif13 (Feb 18, 2009)

what a lovely bird!!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 18, 2009)

Excellent, Hurricane looks sweet!


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 18, 2009)

Great shots! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ppopsie (Feb 19, 2009)

Listen to Douglas Bader talking about the Hurricane.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8ZgI31PKNg_


----------



## Watanbe (Feb 19, 2009)

I love the look of Desert camo on Hurri!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 19, 2009)

Awesome shots, many thanks!


----------



## Geedee (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup, great shots. There are lots of Hurricane fans out here. You should speak to Rocketeer, he's got one, he's scratch built !.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 19, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks for sharing.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 19, 2009)

shot down more aircraft in BOB then any other plane and AAA combined


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 19, 2009)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## A4K (Feb 19, 2009)

Beautiful shots mate!

First one is a Mk.IIB? The second is definitely a IIc anyway


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 19, 2009)

A4K said:


> Beautiful shots mate!
> 
> First one is a Mk.IIB? The second is definitely a IIc anyway


First one is a MK XII and is owned by Ed Russell who also owns all the aircraft save the 51
Please note the lovely job done on the turf.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for the photo PB, is that a AT-6 at the end.


----------



## badbear (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow what a great line up of stunning aircraft ta for the pics.BB


----------



## Rocketeer (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely shots chaps. Ed's Hurri I have not shot yet. The MkIV I shot just before she went over the pond. The photos below I took at Old Sarum Castle near Salisbury and it was an idyllic and very historic setting.

The Hurri is an unsung heroine.....Billy Fisk, a great Olympian and American hero flew one and died in the Battle of Britain.....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 21, 2009)

Well Ed's show is on weekend of the 6th of June let me know if your interested


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2018)

Tagas said:


> I cant access your pics....



He hasn't been here for over 6 years


----------



## nuuumannn (Sep 30, 2018)

Here's some piccies I took of Hurricanes on my recent trip to the UK.




1507 Flying Legends Hurricane




0107 Shuttleworth Military Pageant Sea Hurricane




2207 Farnborough Airshow Hurricane




0107 Shuttleworth Military Pageant Hurricane




2907 Biggin Hill Heritage Hangar Hurricane




2307 Manston Spitfire and Hurricane Memorial Hurricane

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2018)

Good stuff!


----------



## michael rauls (Sep 30, 2018)

I've always loved the look of the Huricane. A combination of grace and simplicity.


----------

